# Encrypting automated email from root



## bfranklin (Feb 28, 2018)

Is there an preferred method for encrypting automated email from root?

I tried the method from Encrypting cron’s daily mail and it works for periodic scripts nicely,  but the suggested interval of half an hour between periodic script and emailing script is sometimes too short. Sometimes i get the inline security output with email and sometimes not. I could increase the time interval between the scripts, but it would be so much nicer if there wold be the possibility to eliminate the guesswork and run the emailing script immediately after end of periodic script. Is it possible to run post-periodic custom hooks?

Previous method works for periodic scripts, but there are other automated emails from root. For example, how to encrypt email from `freebsd-update cron`?

Is it possible to encrypt all email from root without dealing with different cases separately?


----------

